# Napadaan po



## Seb_K

What does "napadaan po" mean?

Salamat!


----------



## MariadeManila

hi Seb!

"napadaan" - just passed by
"po" - word we used to express politeness 

cheers!


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, but some use "ho"; what's the difference with "po" ...


----------



## MariadeManila

hi again!

there's no much difference...except that "ho" is more oftenly used when talking to the elderly


----------



## Seb_K

Just another question, I thought "dumaan" has a similar meaning with "napadaan" ... Noh?

And thanks for the explanation between "ho" and "po".


----------



## MariadeManila

hi again!

when we say "dumaan", there is really the intention while if             "napadaan", it just so happen. 

i hope i said it right 

am sorry i cant explain much on the prefix used and how the word changed. now i just realized our laguage is    ing!


----------



## Cracker Jack

In some Tagalog regions, ho is used by someone addressing a person younger than him but of higher social status.  Example, an 80 year-old man would say ho to a 60-year president.  But at times, he can use po depending on his choice.

That is the only difference I can think of.


----------



## Seb_K

Mariade, thanks for the explanation. I get what you mean.


----------



## Seb_K

Cracker Jack,

Ah, I see. Thanks!


----------

